# Potato Croquet



## debbie24 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok i have some mashed potatoes left over from dinner and wanted to make potato croquets.  Anyone have a recipe they can share with me?  I made some a long time ago and cant remember how i did them.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 8, 2006)

Although I haven't made croquettes for many years, in fact since my children were small - this is how I used to do it.  Form the mashed potatoes into short, fat cylinders by rolling into a log and cutting into required size pieces.  Dip in beaten egg, then coat in breadcrumb.  Deep fry.


----------



## jayco (Nov 8, 2006)

My Mom was a frugal cook from necessity. She served these quite often. I don't have her exact recipe (I'm not sure she had one!) But this one is very similar. 

MASHED POTATO PANCAKE
 
1 c. mashed potatoes
1/2 c. flour
2 Tbsp. baking powder
2 eggs, beaten
1/2 tsp. salt
pepper, if desired
 
Combine ingredients. Form into pancake size patties; fry until golden brown.
 
I do remember that hers sometimes had diced onion in it. 
 
I hope this helps. 
Jim


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 8, 2006)

Or, if you have some green veg left, as well as mashed potato....  why not try the old British dish called Bubble and Squeak?!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/bubble-and-squeak-17461.html?highlight=bubble+squeak


----------



## Constance (Nov 8, 2006)

My mother fixed them the same way, Jayco, the only difference being that she shaped hers into oval logs. I'm glad to see a recipe...she never used one either, and I never could get mine quite right.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 8, 2006)

_Debbie,_
_ if you have any left or type of meat (cooked) pork,chicken,even bacon, dice it then , as my mom use to do  add some diced sauteed onions to the potatoes with salt and pepper,and make  patties, then put a filling on top of one pattie and top it with a second, then fry in a skillet with butter til golden. She'd serve this with a salad and for my dad buttered bread and a veggie..My sister and I loved them._

_kadesma _


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 8, 2006)

You could always just reheat it with some butter and corn. 
Good stuff.


----------



## cjs (Nov 9, 2006)

Here's a start for you to play with -                      

                            Potato Croquettes
Serving Size  : 5     

  3             medium  baking potatoes -- peeled and sliced
     1/4           cup  shredded low-fat Swiss or cheddar cheese
     1/4           cup  nonfat cream cheese product
  1         tablespoon  chopped fresh chives
  1         tablespoon  nonfat margarine
  1 1/2      teaspoons  prepared or dijon mustard
     1/4      teaspoon  hot sauce
     1/8      teaspoon  salt
  1                     egg white -- lightly beaten
  1 3/4           cups  coarsely crushed corn flakes
                        vegetable cooking spray

Cook potato in boiling water for 20 minutes, or until tender; drain. Transfer to bowl. Beat potato at medium speed until smooth. Add cheese, and next 6 ingredients. Beat well. Divide mixture into 10 equal portions and shape into balls. Dip in egg white and roll in cereal. Place on a baking sheet coated with nonstick spray. Bake at 400F for 10-15 minutes or until crisp and golden.


----------



## debbie24 (Nov 9, 2006)

cjs that sounds delish.  I'll definately save that one for next time.

so i did them this morning and i tried just rolling the potatoes into balls and dipped in beated egg and then rolled in seasoned bread crumbs & deep fried and then i also tried the recipe above given by jayco.  I didnt add as much flour as suggested because it just seemed like alot to me.  I did cut down a tad on all the ingredients but left the potatoes the same.  I also deep fried these.  I really liked the ones rolled in breadcrumbs and i didnt like the other.  It seemed more like a soft deep fried bread sort of instead of a potato croquet.  Maybe if i had used the other ingredients as a batter and just dipped the rolled potatoes into it and then fried it would have been better but i couldnt even really tell there was potatoes in this one after it was fried.  Thanks for the recipes guys, i definately appreciate the help.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 9, 2006)

When I first saw the title of this thread, I thought it was going to be about a game using potatoes.  You know, like croquet on the lawn using wooden mallets and wooden balls?  Whatever.

I, too, make my croquettes using some beaten egg and bread crumbs.  Although, I do sometimes add some grated Parmesan cheese and a little minced garlic to the potatoes before shaping them.  Then, instead of traditional bread crumbs, I use Panko crumbs.  Really yummy and nice and crispy on the outside.  These are great with roast beef.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm like Katie E.  I envisioned a thread about using taters as the croquet balls and bopping them through the hoops around the yard.  Kinda like Frisbee golf.

Anyway.  When I've got leftover mashed, I flatten it into patties, usually using the types of extras mentioned above (flour, garlic, cheese, onion) and fry the heck out of them.  I guess you could do it healthier and bake them, but then that would be no fun when you have potatoes around.


----------



## carolelaine (Nov 9, 2006)

I make patties also with green onions, cheese, egg, salt, pepper, baking powder, and flour.  Then I oven fry them on a cookie sheet with a little oil.  The kids love them.


----------



## Constance (Nov 9, 2006)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> I make patties also with green onions, cheese, egg, salt, pepper, baking powder, and flour.  Then I oven fry them on a cookie sheet with a little oil.  The kids love them.



I'm too old to be one of your kids, but would you like to adopt a grandmother?
Those sound great!


----------



## Shunka (Nov 9, 2006)

Try adding some finely chopped/cooked shrimp to any of the mixtures already mentioned!!!! Crab (real or imitation) would do well too!! I've even used some canned salmon or tuna and had good results.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 9, 2006)

Left-over mashed potato ...
1) Add a little grated onion and some bacon bits. Form into balls/rissoles/croquettes. Roll in beaten egg, then breadcrumbs, then beaten egg (again) then breadcrumbs (again) Fry for breakfast. 
2) Add grated onion, grated cheddar, a little parsley. Same as above with the egg/breadcrumbs.
3) Mix the potato with a tsp of curry powder. Roll into a ball, then flatten into a disc on the palm of your hand. Place a mixture of green peas, raisins, hot pepper and cilantro in the middle. Fold up the edges of your potato "disc" to form a ball again. Dip in batter and deep fry. 
To be authentic, your batter should be a mixture of chickpea flour, salt, chili pepper and garam masala. BUT you'll do just fine with a beaten egg, flour and soda/beer!


----------



## amber (Nov 9, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Although I haven't made croquettes for many years, in fact since my children were small - this is how I used to do it.  Form the mashed potatoes into short, fat cylinders by rolling into a log and cutting into required size pieces.  Dip in beaten egg, then coat in breadcrumb.  Deep fry.



This is exactly how my mom used to make them   I've never tried making them, and in fact forgot about this wonderful dish.


----------



## carolelaine (Nov 10, 2006)

Constance, I would love to have a grandmother.  Please drop by for potato pancakes anytime.


----------



## chefmanygoats (Nov 11, 2006)

*potato cheese roquettes recipe*

*potato-cheese croquettes*


*Yield:** 16 orders *

*Ingredients:*


*4 lbs russet potatoes, diced*
*6 cups milk*
*½ lb butter*
*2 tsp garlic, chopped elephant*
*½ cups scallions, thin sliced*
*¾ cup celery, fine dice*
*½ cup comte cheese, shredded*
*½ cup asiago, shredded*
*½ cup cheddar, shredded*
*4 ea eggs, beaten*
*2 cups a.p. flour*
*2 tsp black pepper, med. grind*
*to taste kosher salt*

*Method:*

*1. **in a sauce pan, slowly simmer diced potatoes in MILK, stir frequently to AVOID SCORCHING.*
*2. **when potatoes BECOME tender, add butter , then mash *
*3. **stir in remaining ingredients & con**tinue to **stir mixture over moderate heat just until the mixture thickens to a soft, paste like consistency. 5-7 minutes*
*4. **remove from the heat, & form by using a pastry bag with a 3/4-inch straight tip. pipe the mixture into long straight lines, then blast chill.*
*5. **cut into 2” logs*
*6. **finish with a standard breading procedure*


----------

